
Huge hacker event in Italy to refactor the public sector - spiunno
https://hack.developers.italia.it/
======
spiunno
Hack.Developers, promoted by the Digital Transformation Team together with
Codemotion, is going to be the biggest code sprint ever done in Italy!

On Oct 7th and 8th all the Italian tech communities and developers can join a
programming marathon running in parallel in 25 Italian cities (plus San
Francisco!) The aim is to make public services easier for the citizens,
simpler, more effective.

Software developers, IT experts, students, can contribute with their talents
and skills, helping the public administration to digitally transform the
country

All the participants will develop open source code to enhance the projects
hosted in the developers.Italia.it platform, launched the last March.

Join us on October 7th and 8th!

